# The Gobstopper



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Inspired by the Boo Shooter idea, I made my first slingshot, though not in bamboo. This one used a hardwood spatula I picked up at Walmart for $2 or $3. While there, I also picked up some boxes of Gobstoppers (thanks to forum members who suggested this edible ammo).

The bands are Theraband blue, which I had around the house already. 1/2" wide, double layer, 9-1/2" from fork to pouch. The pouch is leather cut from an old pocketbook my wife had. 

I'm using a pinch grip, with thumb and pointer wrapping around the forks, so I carved indents to accommodate that. Still I find it a little painful to grip. 

Shooting Gobstoppers and 1/4" steel over my chrony produced similar numbers, 135-140fps. The Candy is cheap, readily available, easy to see in flight and provides a gratifying splash of color when it hits the target. 

I'm shooting sideways/gangster and having some problems with fork hits, but the slingshot is holding up and I guess this is just part of the learning curve. 

So there she is. Nothing special but a first step and a whole lot more fun and portable than my wrist rocket.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Knotty,

very nice slingshot made out of materials, more or less at hand; it doesn't look like anybody's first one, though...

as the grip goes, I am not quite sure: if you wanted indents then it seems that they might be a little deeper.. I suggest you go to the Gallery and check out forks that are exclusively made for that type of grip (my favorite by the way).

I am realy glad that you showed us this simple and beautiful slingshot!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job on the shooter.Make sure to put a twist on the pouch to cure the fork hit situation.By shortening those bands you will get more speed. :wave:


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I can shot the Gobstopper candy as it is not my favorite.  nice slingshot!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

treefork said:


> Nice job on the shooter.Make sure to put a twist on the pouch to cure the fork hit situation.By shortening those bands you will get more speed. :wave:


I have to apologize, but you are mistaken Tree, tests prove that with longer bands and draw your velocity increases.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You did a nice job. I grip those with finger hook and thumb brace, way up high, right at the band ties. That reduces a lot of the pressure on the gripping hand. A higher grip might make it more comfortable for you to shoot. Just like yours, some of mine are made from hardwood rather than bamboo ... all depends on what kind of spatula I can scrounge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Good job, Knotty! I also love using Gobstoppers as ammo.

LGD


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job on the shooter.Make sure to put a twist on the pouch to cure the fork hit situation.By shortening those bands you will get more speed. :wave:
> ...


hmm active length though? :angrymod: make sure all the rubber you use is stretching.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

luxor5 said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


You are right, longer bands you will need a longer draw. I guess I was assuming the OP was at full draw.. I guess if he had more stretch left in that rubber and couldn't extend his draw more, then Tree is right, shorten the bands.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome!!!! Good creativity 

I've been also using the so called "pinch" grip. Sometimes I do a kind of "hammer/pinch" grip, since my latest forks are somewhat low!!

Ah!!! Don't forget the 3 more important improvements on slingshots (in my humble view): ammo/band power proportion, the constrictor knot and ...TWIST the pouch!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy simpática!

very funny


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks all.

Was doing the pouch twist but found it didn't reduce the incidence of fork hits. 

Regarding the bands, I know they're kind of long but I wanted my first slingshot to be about ease of shooting not power. Want to work on accuracy before I dial up the heat.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Using a spatula is a great idea, I'd never have tought of that. I may have to see if I can find a nice one tomorrow, perhaps one made from bamboo or olive wood ...

On a side note, I have never found it necessary to cut grooves for the band ties on the shooter side of the fork. I only cut them at the front of the slingshots where the bands go. Less work, stronger fork tips.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Knotty said:


> Thanks all. Was doing the pouch twist but found it didn't reduce the incidence of fork hits. Regarding the bands, I know they're kind of long but I wanted my first slingshot to be about ease of shooting not power. Want to work on accuracy before I dial up the heat.


Dont forget the tweak! It was the key to my learning no fork and bareback shooting. It flips the ammo right over the top.

You can start out with a pretty drastic tweak to start. Also pushing the forks out toward the target as if the shooter is a microphone and you are interviewing the target will help.

Also: Great looking shooter. Gobstoppers are my favorite ammo.


----------



## vfabrizio (Jan 17, 2013)

whoppers or malt balls are good to they kind of explode on impact which in my opinion is awesome :naughty:


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Chocolate pockets.


----------



## skip (Jan 16, 2013)

The candy makes better ammo than food source, great ideal. Skip


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Mopper - Good point on the fork band cuts.

Jakerock - Thanks for the tip. Was totally unaware of the "tweak".


----------



## Old Grouch (Dec 12, 2012)

Okay, I'll bite. What the heck are Gobstoppers ?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Old Grouch said:


> Okay, I'll bite. What the heck are Gobstoppers ?


Look at the first post in this thread. It's a small jawbreaker hard candy with a somewhat crumbly core.


----------

